# Permenent mount vs magnetic mount light bar



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a magnetic mount aw diect light bar I love and need another for new truck. What is the down side to perminent mounts? One truck has a hole that was patched in roof with some kind of rubber sealant so I would put the perminent mount on that one.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

green frog;628314 said:


> I have a magnetic mount aw diect light bar I love and need another for new truck. What is the down side to perminent mounts? One truck has a hole that was patched in roof with some kind of rubber sealant so I would put the perminent mount on that one.


there permanent.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i really dont see any down side to permanent mount bars, because i like them on my truck all year around and feel that they are safer and not as easy to steal as a mag mount. also depending on bar perm. mount usually comes with flash patterns and come ready to be hardwired out of the way to a switch, i think its cleaner than having a line running to a cig lighter, also mag mounts can be launched off truck and destroyed if going to fast or what not..


----------



## johnknwd (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got a cheapie Ecco magnet/suction combo mount that I put on my main personal truck with the expectation of taking it off after plow season, but it has stayed on all year. It's never fallen off, if it breaks I can take it off and fix it easily. If I sell the truck, there's no holes to fix/hide. The only thing I do is wash the parts that touch the truck and the truck roof once a month because I'm paranoid.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I checked out a light today. not sure the brand but it had LED's that looked clear until he turned it on. bright amber and bright enough to make me see spots! lol anyways it had 3 or 4 BIG(3") magnets on the bottom, it must of had 50lbs of attachment force. No way that baby is coming off easy. I am gonna get the one with the mag bottom, and hardwire it with quick connects, so I can remove it easily if needed/wanted. 

There was an amber dual rotator right next to it, that had 4 small(1") magnets, and another customer in the store said he has the same one and that it stays on all winter with no problems, even using the car wash.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

IMAGE;628386 said:


> I checked out a light today. not sure the brand but it had LED's that looked clear until he turned it on. bright amber and bright enough to make me see spots! lol anyways it had 3 or 4 BIG(3") magnets on the bottom, it must of had 50lbs of attachment force. No way that baby is coming off easy. I am gonna get the one with the mag bottom, and hardwire it with quick connects, so I can remove it easily if needed/wanted.
> 
> There was an amber dual rotator right next to it, that had 4 small(1") magnets, and another customer in the store said he has the same one and that it stays on all winter with no problems, even using the car wash.


car wash with the brushes or the no touch car wash that is just spray?

i use a little magnet that is just a rotator but it works for me. i dont like having lights on my truck unless im plowing... i dont landscape or anything and dont think i need the light on it to go out to dinner with the wife. I used to run with no light until a couple guys on here gave me a hard time about how i was going to get hit. lol Lights arent required in maine. or at least they werent not sure about now.


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings All - 

I think I can safely speak for all by saying that there's no worse feeling than seeing your magnet or suction cup lighting blow off the back of the truck....I payed my dues - now it's a permenant mount with quick releases for me.
Just my .02


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Never had a magnet mount blow off my truck. Doing 75mph on the interstate has never so much as moved mine. How fast do you have to go before it falls off?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i know if i see a nice lightbar on a truck with a mag mount im prolly gonna steal it, so for the safety of your lightbar you might wanna perm mount it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;628680 said:


> i know if i see a nice lightbar on a truck with a mag mount im prolly gonna steal it, so for the safety of your lightbar you might wanna perm mount it.


i better hide my truck then but next time i see a blue dodge at patties pantry i might have to snoop around and gain some inventory  

i have a mag mount that i put on my backrack. I just cut a 1/4 plate nice and round and bolted to the rack so i have plenty of material for the mag to stay put.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

more like mobil right next to it lol i seem to be there mostof the time. but if your familier with pattys im in love with nina the hott younger chick.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Most manufactures will clearly state in the instructions... not designed for moving vehicle. But I will tell you this Have I seen them blow of.. Yes! Most times they were not stuck on well or they did not install enough magnets. (Most of the the round magnets are 50 lb magnets so if you have 4.. you get the point but that's to say pulling straight up...)

Mine is mag mount


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Magnets have come along way since the old days .
I have a strobe beacon with 90 lb force suction, there's ''NO'' way it's going anywhere, I'd bet money on that...


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had a cheapo $14 bought off e-bay mag mount for two years and have never had a problem. Stays on no matter how fast I go down the freeway and has never slipped off during plowing. Not the coolest thing, but it's a state law and I am complying. I have an outlet in the backseat of my truck and plug it in there and it goes right out the window and doesnt get in the way. I think I am actually going to buy another just to have because this $14 dollar light probably is near the end of its life, but who knows, it might last years to come!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess it all depends on how fast you drive? I lost a $500 whelen mini edge bar a few years ago on the Merrit parkway driving around 75 :realmad:


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

That was the one bar that I have seen happen to more than once use 8 magnets not 4, will not happen again!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Grisi24;628996 said:


> That was the one bar that I have seen happen to more than once use 8 magnets not 4, will not happen again!


I like the new ones, they are only 2" tall, I did have the ole brick style back in the day.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

LFL Liberty Mini Edge!!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

back racks tend to solve the problem of mounting and drilling in the roof of your truck


i mad a "quick" disconncet for 2 of my trucks a few yrs back , i could remove a lock , and 1 pin , and unplug it , so it would fit in a friends heated garage for service. I kinda dont have the need to remove it anymore, so mine are all bolted now , except for those two -


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

bribrius;628387 said:


> car wash with the brushes or the no touch car wash that is just spray?
> 
> i use a little magnet that is just a rotator but it works for me. i dont like having lights on my truck unless im plowing... i dont landscape or anything and dont think i need the light on it to go out to dinner with the wife. I used to run with no light until a couple guys on here gave me a hard time about how i was going to get hit. lol Lights arent required in maine. or at least they werent not sure about now.


Not sure what type of car wash, didn't ask. sorry.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I run the LFL Liberty mini with 4 90lb. pull magnets. It will NOT blow off...!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Over the years I have had a magnetic mount light stolen, magnetic door sign gone missing and a roof mount antenna dragged accross the roof (scratching badly) when I went under a low branch. No way for me. EVERYTHING gets bolted to my trucks. I don't magnet nothing. Been all good ever since. I use a back rack or something and put most of the stuff on there. Strobe, backup lights, etc. Truck goes, I just take off the rack - no problem.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Bolted down to rack,also have magnetics for back ups.


----------

